# Rainforest Green Update (Tint & SM Lens)



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

very nice! does it already have scratches? drivers door. poor cruzen


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice , But I would rather keep me green in me Pocket !


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

brian v said:


> that's nice , but i would rather keep me green in me pocket !


mg:​


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I've never liked green on cars but this (and the camaro) has changed my mind.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> I've never liked green on cars but this (and the camaro) has changed my mind.


What about a Stingray Premiere Edition?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Still love the green, if I hadn't found mine with the exact options I wanted, that's the color I would have ordered.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Those aren't scratches, just light and/or reflection. This one was optioned exactly the way we wanted it (RFG, Neutral/Cocoa interior, LTZ, SUn Sport Sound Pkg) when we found it.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I was wonder how dark I should go on mine when I get it tinted.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I finally saw a green one today in person and it is so much better looking than I thought it would be. I'm not a fan of green cars but this is close to changing my view on them. Good job and great looking car.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking good will see ya thursday!!


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Fun fact the Limerock green on the 2014 corvette and the rainforest green are the exact same paint. just renamed for their applications, the corvettes color is named after limerock raceway in CT, where as rainforest green is supposed to represent being ecologically friendly. GM parts list refer to the color as "unripened green metallic"


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice looking car - I like green it looks really nice.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

tracepk said:


> Fun fact the Limerock green on the 2014 corvette and the rainforest green are the exact same paint. just renamed for their applications, the corvettes color is named after limerock raceway in CT, where as rainforest green is supposed to represent being ecologically friendly. GM parts list refer to the color as "unripened green metallic"


I thought that when I saw John's pic.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Freshly washed, claybar'd, waxed:


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's amazing how much better this and the Atlantis Blue colors look on LT2 and LTZ trims with the RS package.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks great I saw two green cruzen today I like that color and if they had it when I bought mine that may of been the color I got.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mick said:


> I've never liked green on cars but this (and the camaro) has changed my mind.


Saw a beautiful woman driving a green camaro the other day. She got pissed off at a slow driver and took off at over 90mph around the dude on the interstate. Fantastic!!!


----------



## josebvasquez (May 18, 2014)

What green is that? Im looking to repaint mine


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> Freshly washed, claybar'd, waxed:
> 
> View attachment 94657
> View attachment 94665
> ...


You should submit this to COTM.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Doesn't really have any mods other than vinyl, tint, and yellow fogs lol.


----------

